# Packing for Scandinavian trip



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I seem to be taking less clothing on this trip. ?? Maybe the fact that most everywhere my wife and I will be has a high of 64 F and be rainy.

So I'm just taking some pants, a couple of sweaters and a hooded rain jacket. Figure I'll have the hooded rain jacket on most of the time and no one will ever see the few shirts, Henleys and sweaters.

Of course a sport jacket and dress trousers for the flight and nice dinners.

Here's the schedule again. Meetings so far in Olso and Stockholm.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/scandanavian-tour.241233/#post-1911528

And before the cruise we're staying for a couple of days in London near Harrods. Any suggestions for men's shops and pubs near there?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Andy said:


> I seem to be taking less clothing on this trip. ?? Maybe the fact that most everywhere my wife and I will be has a high of 64 F and be rainy.
> 
> So I'm just taking some pants, a couple of sweaters and a hooded rain jacket. Figure I'll have the hooded rain jacket on most of the time and no one will ever see the few shirts, Henleys and sweaters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Hit up the V&A museum. They have recently had a contemporary fashion exhibit that has received rave reviews in the press.
> Cheers,


Mr. BSR:

Thanks! Good info. On my first trip to London (decades ago!) I ran into the actor Vincent Price waiting for the Victoria and Albert to open! He was also an art expert and walked me through an Italian painting exhibition.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A man reputed to be both charming and erudite on the subject. You were very fortunate!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge said:


> A man reputed to be both charming and erudite on the subject. You were very fortunate!


Oldsarge:

I am a lucky guy; hey I know you don't I? Someone asked me if I were rich and my reply was "Yes! Rich in friends, expediences, knowledge, life, etc. and some nice custom clothes."


----------



## AndrewO (May 5, 2019)

Thanks for your tips!
I will be traveling this fall (October 6-21) to Denmark, Norway, Sweden, Finland, and maybe Estonia.

I was wondering what to pack for days site seeing, researched tons of travel forum topics, and it is you who helped a lot


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

AndrewO: (Great name)

Don't miss Estonia even if it's only one day.

Check the weather for the destinations.

I would recommend khaki's, a knit shirt and a sweater or jacket or shirt jacket for day sight seeing. And leather shoes or at the least walking/running shoes in dark brown.

If you're headed to a nice restaurant for dinner take a sport jacket or cardigan sweater or golf jacket and khaki's or dress trousers, a dress or sport shirt and dark shoes.

Have you discovered all the *Travel Articles* linked from the Home Page?

You'll have a great trip. In Stockholm, if your interested in trying a variety of foods there is an afternoon food tour we took that was a lot of fun. Your hotel can arrange it.


----------

